

Message on mtgox.com from Mark Karpeles - francoislagier
http://mtgox.com

======
sdrothrock
Edit: This post is NOT ENTIRELY VALID -- they removed the old letter from
March 2 and edited the original portions in addition to adding more.

The Japanese portion at the top doesn't come across as especially professional
and it looks like nobody checked or edited it -- there's a pretty big typo
toward the bottom and a few disfluencies throughout. I think he really needs
native speakers to assist him if he's going to insist on releasing things or
speaking in Japanese.

For example, the phrase "いただきますようお願い申し上げます" is a pretty common polite speech
mistake (it should be "くださいますようお願い申し上げます"). These types of things never
translate well, but it's disfluent in a way that sounds something like "I want
you would be so kind as to please do this for me."

There's even a typo at the bottom saying "いただきす" instead of "いただきます."

Even the punctuation is a little strange -- rather than using the Japanese
comma (、), whoever wrote the notice chose to use a full-width English comma
(，), which is noticeably different and jarring.

"コール・センター" is a strange choice of punctuation, too, kind of similar to saying
"call-center" in English.

I'm being very critical here, but I really do think he should seek the help of
a native speaker (who understands business language) to help him refine his
written and verbal presentations in Japanese.

If this is the kind of attention being paid to an official release by MtGox in
this kind of crisis, I wonder how much double-checking and internal review
they did prior to the crisis.

------
TheBiv
I am trying to relate this bankruptcy filing to something her in the US and I
am failing. I guess the only thing I can come up with is if Blockbuster had
just turned off their website when they started losing hundreds of millions of
dollars, then this same sort of panic would have happened.

My guess is that the short time period in which they lost this money and the
inability for the public to predict it had a lot to do in this message.

